# for those of you who plays an instrument...



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jan 11, 2009)

when/if you play your instument high, do you seem to play better? I've been noticing that I play one song better when I'm high as opposed to when I'm sober. Any of you notice that to yourself?


----------



## mario60185 (Jan 11, 2009)

I play guitar and hell yes! You forget all the bulshit on you mind when baked and can concentrate more on the music. Find me a great musician and Ill bet youlll find some weed in his system


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2009)

i have NO idea how i play when i'm sober. never tried it.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea i think i play better when im high.the more higher i am the better the music. i never learned how to read sheet music so being completely blitzed never made a difference except making the music better.


----------



## mario60185 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an idea.....I have software to record music.....why dont we try to create a song in layers....like one person starts it, and the next person goes over that with something else and so on.....anybody else have recording software?


----------



## burlingo (Jan 11, 2009)

yea i can record.

personally i prefer playing sober. played a gig not too long ago high, even though i was more immersed in the music, i prefer to be playing at 100% with full concentration and ability.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea somebody play some stuff..Awesome idea..I dont have any recording equipment but think i could convert something into a file and let u guys layer it. I just want to hear something


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2009)

here's some of mine, ....... http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=fdd2blk&view=videoshttp://www.youtube.com/user/fdd2blk


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

That stuff is sick fdd.....


----------



## Dimefan89 (Jan 11, 2009)

When I play high I am one with the music until I realize how good I am doing and listen to what I am playing then it all goes straight to hell.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

Man u guys are inspiring me to make a video..Cool.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Man u guys are inspiring me to make a video..Cool.



i just made 2 more. they are loading right now. i will post them as soon as they are ready.


----------



## Dimefan89 (Jan 11, 2009)

here are my vids http://www.youtube.com/ziggieisking89


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2009)

don't laugh, i know i suck.


[youtube]xe7-0eoCC4g[/youtube]


[youtube]eGUIudZWiPM[/youtube]


----------



## burlingo (Jan 11, 2009)

here's one of mine from a while ago, improved since then... i hope.

[youtube]mQh8FJeYUyA&feature=channel_page[/youtube]

both my playing and the video really messes up, oh well....

haven't uploaded in ages.


----------



## burlingo (Jan 11, 2009)

haha, fdd....

i spent ages cruising your page. i like ......


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

U guys are sick in the head i love this shit. I need to smoke to this now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2009)

burlingo said:


> here's one of mine from a while ago, improved since then... i hope.
> 
> [youtube]mQh8FJeYUyA&feature=channel_page[/youtube]
> 
> ...





you rock dude. 


.


----------



## burlingo (Jan 11, 2009)

haha, cheers man  

same to you!

here's a song i wrote, recorded and uploaded within about 15 mins (as you can tell)

i played both guitars and bass, drums are a midi. fun to do!

[youtube]BrftmQha0Tc&feature=channel[/youtube]


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 11, 2009)

hey guys, ummm i guess you could call me a professional musician, ive been paid to do what i do best. Pretty much the whole reason i started growing was to find some of the best strains that positively influence my musical capabilities. i get stoned a fair bit and jam with buddies.


----------



## mario60185 (Jan 11, 2009)

Keep em coming guys. Ill be bringin somethin soon, you motivated me burlingo, good tune man! How do I put a music file onto my post?


----------



## burlingo (Jan 11, 2009)

awesome,

if im song making by myself. i might smoke. because even if my playing deteriorates. my thoughts and ideas just explode.


----------



## burlingo (Jan 11, 2009)

mario60185 said:


> Keep em coming guys. Ill be bringin somethin soon, you motivated me burlingo, good tune man! How do I put a music file onto my post?


i look forward to it

haha, i labeled that "feelgood jam".


----------



## mario60185 (Jan 11, 2009)

Im trying to upload to youtube, this shit takes forever!


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/HoppustheCaveman

there's my channel. a bunch of bass covers and a song from my old band. I'm way better than those videos there. I know, I know, I look pretty goony.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is now officially my favorite thread! Hoppus do some damn anestesia pulling teeth bro!


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jan 11, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> This is now officially my favorite thread! Hoppus do some damn anestesia pulling teeth bro!


alright. I'll do that shit up hahaha.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do it man im waiting haha..I try on the guitar. rip it up bro.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jan 11, 2009)

[youtube]aIl6Ma0O_Bc[/youtube]
my newest "video"...


----------



## R3F3RMADN3$$ (Jan 11, 2009)

I play guitar, drums, bass, and piano..there's no difference between the way I play high vs.sober..

..but when I'm tripping I note a large difference for the better in my playing..


----------



## airman (Jan 11, 2009)

HoppusTheCaveman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/HoppustheCaveman
> 
> there's my channel. a bunch of bass covers and a song from my old band. I'm way better than those videos there. I know, I know, I look pretty goony.


 
Your debby does dallas theme song made me laugh so hard. I hadn't heard that one in a long time.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jan 11, 2009)

airman said:


> Your debby does dallas theme song made me laugh so hard. I hadn't heard that one in a long time.


 hahahaha I'm surprised so many people actually know what that song is from!! hahaha. thanks
[youtube]dHtuPqAn_bM[/youtube]


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 11, 2009)

^ dude that rules haha

oh, and they took away your audio on the dazed and confused cover. bummer!


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jan 11, 2009)

awww wtf!! oh well, the cover wasn't all that great anyway. I edited the video very poorly and everything was off.


----------



## TrippyFlippy (Jan 11, 2009)

I played a gig recently after rolling one up and whilst it was funny as fuck to the point of the bass player losing it laughing, it is not something I'd make a habit of.

Writing on the other hand I enjoy because I generally fuck up whatever it was I was trying to play but occasionally it sounds sweet, and even more occasionally I still remember it the next day and it still sounds good 

-TS


----------



## SlowToker (Jan 11, 2009)

fdd2blk, Man that is some funny shit! The "Attack" was great man, we where "WAKE & BAKE" this morning and found this thread. Went to Youtube & found you. Thanks for making our day.

Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2009)

SlowToker said:


> fdd2blk, Man that is some funny shit! The "Attack" was great man, we where "WAKE & BAKE" this morning and found this thread. Went to Youtube & found you. Thanks for making our day.
> 
> Peace


thanks, i have fun making them.


----------



## mario60185 (Jan 12, 2009)

How can I post a song on here guys? My files to large to upload on RIU attachment.


----------



## burlingo (Jan 12, 2009)

mario60185 said:


> How can I post a song on here guys? My files to large to upload on RIU attachment.


ummm... maybe try putfile? 

www.putfile.com i think


----------



## mario60185 (Jan 12, 2009)

Heres a link, I hope it worked....

This isnt a whole song, just a taste of what I get into when Im high 

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=c382a9c8b70ce850d2db6fb9a8902bda


----------



## burlingo (Jan 12, 2009)

mario60185 said:


> Heres a link, I hope it worked....
> 
> This isnt a whole song, just a taste of what I get into when Im high
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=c382a9c8b70ce850d2db6fb9a8902bda


yea, i think the link worked.

my software has expired though. i'll listen to it once i update a few things.

here's a "cover" again, not much time spent. i did drums via the keyboard this time  i'm no drummer.....

[youtube]2GtzQbj2Cr8&feature=channel[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff guys... there is no such thing as suck, if you play an instrument..only levels of knowledge.. Kilobit is learning guitar now and its killing his fingers..but he must keep going... he'll be glad he did...
> still funny listening to him bitch......
> When I play smoke only.. when I had a pin prob. I was in a working band and thats what helped me quit... Being a drummer, alcohol doesn't help either.........
> 
> ...


...............


----------



## canadianreefer (Jan 12, 2009)

I play bass, I'm still learning but I find it sounds much better when I'm high and feels more comfortable... though I'm probably much worse


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 12, 2009)

Man i was hoping to be able to hear some "base solo take 1" ..its cool tho id make a video but i suck man. Wish i didnt have to downlaod crap to listen to some of the stuff but oh well. im going to go jam.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 12, 2009)

wish i could post a video without giving away my identity


----------



## mario60185 (Jan 12, 2009)

I already know who you are ....your anongrower420!


----------



## quercus017 (Jan 13, 2009)

guitarist here. i can improvise some awesome stuff when i'm baked, and also when mildly drunk. however, i cant play rhythm for turds and when i try playing something written, i think too hard about it and my fingers work slower than my brain and it sounds gummy.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jan 13, 2009)

quercus017 said:


> when i try playing something written, i think too hard about it and my fingers work slower than my brain and it sounds gummy.


 yeah man, that's how it is with me sometimes. only really fast shit though. like the bass solo in Maxwell Murder-Rancid, I know how to play it, but my fingers get all fucked up and it doesnt really sound like anything good.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jan 13, 2009)

[youtube]WdF1MQlunIQ[/youtube]


----------



## SlickRickMcgee (Jan 13, 2009)

I think being high gives me more patience to learn new stuff. When I learn new stuff now matter what it is, I can tell I grow a bit..like my lil plant... So when I play high I think I over analyze sometimes and think I suck. 

Though, when drunkend I think I totally rock out like arena style and almost on the verge of "new" things....hahaha 

When I'm stoned and drunk I think...Well, you've got great vibrato and can scale with the best. Speed and more speed... passion and feel, you got some bluesy edges that work, but oh yeah....you still totally suck.
HAHA this is a great thread.

#1 Jeff Beck Fan
#1 Rhandy Rhoads fan


----------



## zeppelin (Jan 14, 2009)

I dunno if I play better, but I certainly enjoy it more. I feel like I get more creative, different beats just come to my head. Sometimes I find it improves my skills, I play drums with headphones on and just play to songs and sometimes when I'm high I feel like I can hear it better and I understand the rhythm better.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 15, 2009)

OK bros ive been inspired enuff... Im wating on some new stuff from fdd...
Im going to attempt to rip some things on this guitar here...
Im still unsure on how to make a u tube.. Do ya just sign up or what.


----------



## burlingo (Jan 15, 2009)

sweet!

yea, "tubing" is pretty straight forward. sign up.....


----------



## santacruzin.tinsley (Jan 23, 2009)

i play bass. i can slap hella good when im stoned. better than usual.
i also do these insane improv solos that i can never do when im not high. HAA


----------



## lopezri (Jan 23, 2009)

I have my degree in music education and when I was going to school we used to have to practice for like 2 hours at night. Well we didn't have to but those that wanted to be good did. So what we would do is go have a bite to eat at the local pub and have some beers and then go practice and we always seemed to play better. I think smoking is about the same. You just relax more and your mind opens up more to be able to interpret everything you are usually concentrating on. It's kind of like the book "The Inner Game of Tennis". I'd recommend anyone who's really into playing great music to read that to give you some insight on what your brain goes through when really concentrating. Yeah the book is about tennis but it really applies to golf, playing music, so on and so forth.


----------



## poplars (Jan 23, 2009)

I play guitar. I've been playing for almost 3 years and I'm primarily lead player and mostly all I do is improvise. but I've been expanding my technique to rhythm so I can compose more songs easily. 

for me, when I play, it's about just playing, never practice. I got really good in a short amount of time by this philosophy. 

now I'm just wandering around looking for inspiration, everywhere.


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have play the keyboards for a black metal band. Have played bass as well...
Believe me... when im stoned...i can make some insane shit. Me and bandmate were jammin...stoned out of our limits...and believe me, the shit we were playing was some impossible shit...after we finished it...we were like wtf!! less do it again, but we cud never play like that ever...it was something like a different world.

Here, lisn to my band here 
*Spiked Crib : www.myspace.com/spikedcrib *

I play the keyboards, btw.


----------



## santacruzin.tinsley (Jan 24, 2009)

are you indian?


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 24, 2009)

santacruzin.tinsley said:


> are you indian?


Yep.  Probably the only one one this site


----------



## del66666 (Jan 24, 2009)

i play keyboard and a little stoned is good but very stoned and im crap,ha my daughter just said im crap when im straight lol


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 24, 2009)

del66666 said:


> i play keyboard and a little stoned is good but very stoned and im crap,ha my daughter just said im crap when im straight lol


Play some ambient music when ur stoned... u'll trip to urself


----------



## del66666 (Jan 24, 2009)

will do man


----------



## lopezri (Jan 24, 2009)

poplars said:


> I play guitar. I've been playing for almost 3 years and I'm primarily lead player and mostly all I do is improvise. but I've been expanding my technique to rhythm so I can compose more songs easily.
> 
> for me, when I play, it's about just playing, never practice. I got really good in a short amount of time by this philosophy.
> 
> now I'm just wandering around looking for inspiration, everywhere.


First off, don't be so arrogant. And secondly, I'm sure there are a million other guitar players that would beg to differ, especially without practice. Even Mozart practiced.


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 26, 2009)

lopezri said:


> First off, don't be so arrogant. And secondly, I'm sure there are a million other guitar players that would beg to differ, especially without practice. Even Mozart practiced.


Well said.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 26, 2009)

he's right you know. if you never practice how are you suppose to ever keep in time with anything


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2009)

I play the bong, does that count?


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1981690]I play the bong, does that count?

[/quote]

haa haa it counts if it makes trippy-ass music


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey, Burlingo, would you mind if I took your Feelgood Jam and put it in this no-budget movie I'm making? That's the fucking perfect song for the end credits. Just sums up the feel for it and everything. Thanks, man.

I find that I play far better when I'm high. I mean, I'm pretty good sober, but I'm ten billion times better with some ganja in the veins.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 28, 2009)

Stoned,korg x50,fruity loops,many vst synths all cranked through my new b2031a`s.
Lush


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Feb 1, 2009)

just got myself a new guitar today. here's some of my playing...

[youtube]5KVJdWYxDOM[/youtube]


----------



## jimmy44 (Feb 1, 2009)

Dimefan89 said:


> When I play high I am one with the music until I realize how good I am doing and listen to what I am playing then it all goes straight to hell.


oddly I know exactly what you mean

I prefere to write music sober but I like to perform it high


----------

